# lost transmitter



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

last sat. I was out training in a field that had mowed corn stubble. I put my wingers up and ran all my dogs when I was tearing down and got my wingers back to the truck I found I didn't have my dogtra transmitter for the wingers. I walked the field looking for it 3 times and could not find it so I went home all bummed out. sunday I went back out to give it one more try the 2nd time around I was standing where one of the wingers was and gathering up the energy to go back to the truck when my yellow lab started digging in a pile of stubble and found my transmitter. needless to say he got a treat when we got home


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

very cool!!!


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

wish ours would do that......

we've gone to the long orange flagging tape hanging off the transmitter system since our dogs dont like to find them for us...


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

I suggest that we all contact Tri Tronics, Dogtra or whatever brand that you use to star making transmitters in a flourescent orange or other bright color. If they receive enough feedback, they might do it. I once dropped my transmitter and told my dog to find the dead bird, he found the transmitter, but wouldn't pick it up. They are used to finding things with our scent.


----------



## jeffstally (May 2, 2013)

Good Dog!!!


----------

